# Ripping out your lawn / drought



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/19/us/california-drought-lawns/index.html


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I figured someone would post this, as it's been all over the news. Time will tell what the results are. Will more heat build up with less grass? Will there be more bugs and snakes in yards? Will people be happy with it long term?

I'd also like to see more work done on drought tolerant native grasses for use in lawns. There's a guy on another lawn site who has gone that route for years now, and he no longer waters at all in Utah, now that they required a separate line for irrigation, which he didn't pay for. And his lawn is still alive. Goes dormant, comes back strong. No real problems.

Get rid of the cool season lawns in areas that are too hot and dry like SoCal. But conventional warm season grasses have a chance in some of these areas. Where even those fail due to persistent drought, I hope the specialty native grass species will be given a fair chance by some people.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I agree with Green's questions. It's popular to dump on grass these days. Ripping out grass to replace it with cactus and stone probably causes more harm in the long run. Grasslands found in nature should be the guiding light for those who can no longer support the grass of their choice.

I was dismayed to learn that cool season grass is popular in Southern California. It seems crazy to me.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

People: "Grass is terrible for the environment! Such a waste! Toxic Lawns! So expensive!"

Also People: "How can I grow KBG in South Carolina/Georgia/Florida/Alabama/Mississippi/Louisiana/Texas..... , I cut my (cool-season) lawn as short as possible so I don't have to mow it as often. I set my sprinklers to run every evening..... , What fertilizer will make my lawn look good? .... "


----------

